# Netbook kaufberatung



## iluminatii (18. Oktober 2009)

Will mir demnächst (in 1-2 tagen) nen netbook kaufen. 
hab mich nach einigen recherchen für nen samsung n140 entschieden und wollte andere meinungen dazu gern auch hören.

was halet ihr vom n140? irgendwer mit erfahrungen damit hier?
kann man problemlos windows7 installieren? (will dann auf 2gb ram upgraden)

danke schonmal
mfg ilu


----------



## Zerebo (18. Oktober 2009)

Das N140 ist echt ein tolles Netbook.Wobei die aber alle von der Technik fast identisch sind.
Das N140 hat aber eine sehr hohe Laufzeit und dazu eine echt tolle Tastatur.Hab das Teil mal im  MM ausprobiert.
Das N130 wäre eine alternative dazu,etwas weniger Akkulaufzeit,sieht etwas billiger aus,dafür aber 50 Euro billiger.
Musst dir aber der Nachteile von Netbooks bewusst sein.
Alternativen zu Netbooks wären Ion Geräte(mehr Grafikleistung)oder CULV Modelle,wie das Acer Timeline 1810TZ(Mehr Cpu Leistung und bessere Grafik,super Akkulaufzeit).Die kosten aber mehr.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir vor einem Monat ein MSI Wind u100 geleistet, zusätzlich noch 1x 1024 MB Ram.

Das vorinstallierte Windows XP Home ist nach einer Woche unserer Firmenversion von Seven Professional gewichen und bisher bin ich sehr begeistert. Für Office/Internet reichts vollkommen und für mehr sind Netbooks auch nicht gedacht.

Selbst mit 1 GB Ram läuft Windows Seven auf Netbooks recht gut, aber mehr ist natürlich nie verkehrt.


----------



## kenji_91 (18. Oktober 2009)

die ersten schwächen eines netbooks merkst du, wenn du mp4 videos anschauen willst...
außerdem stört später die billige verarbeitung.
bei der timeline serie hab ich wenig negatives gehört bis auf das hitzeproblem.


----------



## Naumo (18. Oktober 2009)

kleine zwischenfrage:
gibts ein netbook mit atom dualcore (müsste der 330 sein) und ion plattform wegem dem defizit mit den videos.. da würde ich mir zu weihnachten eins rauslassen für die uni...


----------



## Coolzero (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche auch an einem Netbook, aber möchte keins mit intel chip!
Welche im Ion chip sind zu empfehlen? Das Netbook sollte auch mindest. 2GB Ram haben!
Was ist da zu empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## poiu (19. Oktober 2009)

die samsung sind gute geräte aber der Atom ist doch relativ schwach ~PIII 1,3GHz 

sieh dir mal das an 11,,6" Display, super akkulaufzeit,1,35kg  und nenn dual core 

bis 12.1" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


test : http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Acer-Aspire-Timeline-1810TZ-Subnotebook.21019.0.html


----------



## Zerebo (19. Oktober 2009)

Atom Dualcor gibt es nicht für Netbooks und wird es auch nicht geben,die Geräte von chinesischen Frickelbuden lassen wir mal außen vor.
Intel hat kein Interesse daran,die wollen das Leute die CULV Geräte kaufen.
Wer mehr Leistung als Atom braucht,sollte sich ein CULV Gerät holen.
Die Intelgrafik ist da auch nicht ganz so schrottig.Die hat wenigstens HD beschleunigung.
Ion Netbooks gibts das N510 von Samsung.Das Hp Mini 311 kommt zusammen mit Windows 7.Das Lenovo S12 mit Ion kommt warscheinlich auch demnächst.
Für die Uni könnte das Teil interessant sein:
Bell Butterfly Touch,baugleich mit Acer Timeline 1820P
Hat wohl die Technik vom Timeline 1810TZ,dafür aber noch ein Multitouch Display.


----------



## Coolzero (20. Oktober 2009)

Also das Samsung N510-anyNet ION schwarz  gefällt mir soweit ganz gut, nur hab ich gesehen das das nur 1Gb Ram hat, kann man das aufrüsten???
Hat schon einer erfahrungen mit dem Gerät, bzw. gibts davon schon Testberichte?

Welche Spiele würden auf dem Netbook laufen?

Danke


----------



## Flenor Eldar (20. Oktober 2009)

Coolzero schrieb:


> Welche Spiele würden auf dem Netbook laufen?
> 
> Danke


 
Das meinst du doch nicht ernst??? Du willst doch nicht ernsthafft auf nem Netbook mit ca. 10" Display zocken?

Wenn dann würden eh nur ältere die momentan im Handel 10€ kosten laufen...


Hol dir lieber einen gebrauchten Laptop zum selben preis, aber dann 15,4" und mehr CPU-Leistung.


----------



## Coolzero (20. Oktober 2009)

Es würde mich einfach nur interessieren, mir ist klar das keine aktuellen Hits darauf laufen, aber würde schon gerne ab und an mal Anstoss 3 oder sowas vieleciht darauf spielen!?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (20. Oktober 2009)

Joa also das Spiel dürfte eign ohne Probleme laufen, vorrausgesetzt das BO macht mit... Wenn es das is wo ich meine läuft es ja nur auf 95,98 u. NT.
Aber auf der größe wirklich nicht empfehlenswert...


----------



## Coolzero (20. Oktober 2009)

Das Bo??

Kann man den Arbeitsspeicher den ausbauien auf z.b. 2gb???


----------



## Flenor Eldar (20. Oktober 2009)

BO = BS = Betreibssystem...

Müsste schon auf 2GB aufrüsbar sein...


----------



## Coolzero (20. Oktober 2009)

Müsste???
Also Anstoss 3 läuft bei mir auch auf Windows 7


----------



## Flenor Eldar (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab jz von RAM aufrüsten bei nem NB kein plan...

Na dann müsste es ja problemlos laufen...


----------



## iUser (20. Oktober 2009)

mal ne Frage zwischen durch:

BS = Betriebssystem, ist klar
OS = Operating System, auch klar
BO = Betriebs-???


----------



## Flenor Eldar (20. Oktober 2009)

iUser schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zwischen durch:
> 
> BS = Betriebssystem, ist klar
> OS = Operating System, auch klar
> BO = Betriebs-???



Asooo stimmt ja OS, sry hab das verwechselt


----------



## Coolzero (21. Oktober 2009)

Keiner ne Ahnung ob man das Netbook aufrüsten kann mit Ram?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Oktober 2009)

Da müsstest du in der Beschreibung der Händler bzw. des Herstellers nachschauen. Wenn der vorhandene Arbeitsspeicher integriert ist, dann ist die Chance groß, dass zumindest ein freier Slot zur Verfügung steht.

Um was für ein Gerät soll es sich denn nun handeln ?


----------



## cyberz (21. Oktober 2009)

Coolzero schrieb:


> Keiner ne Ahnung ob man das Netbook aufrüsten kann mit Ram?



Laut Kommentar ..:: HIER ::.. 

sollte einer Aufrüstung des RAMs auf 2 Gig nichts im Wege stehen.

Solang es sich noch um das Samsung N510 handelt 

Gruß


----------



## Coolzero (21. Oktober 2009)

Genau darum gehts noch, danke für die info


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2009)

allerdings musst du beachten, dass es nur EINEN Ramslot hat. also wenn du auf 2GB gehen willst, musst du 1x 2GB neukaufen, nicht nur 1x 1GB dazukaufen. und wenn du sogar 4GB haben willst, wird's teuer: Corsair ValueSelect SO-DIMM 4GB PC2-6400S CL5 (DDR2-800) (VS4GSDS800D2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  => 3 mal so viel wie 2x2GB...


----------



## Coolzero (21. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich es rcihtig gesehen hab, verträgt es nur 2GB und keine 4GB


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2009)

dann fällt das eh flach mit dem teuren riegel. aber dass man EINEN 2GB kaufen muss, bleibt natürlich trotzdem so


----------



## Coolzero (26. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich jetzt hierführ entschieden:

```
http://www.cyberport.de/notebook/netbooks/top-10/samsung-n510-anynet-ion-schwarz---n270-1gb-160gb-11-hd-g-bt-xph.html
```

Jetzt wird dort auch Zubehör angeboten, aber passt das auch wirklich, auf dem Datenblatt steht das 1 GB DDR2 800 verbaut ist, im zubehör bereich ist es aber 633Mhz Arbeitsspeicher???


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

also, wenn dann 667MHz ^^ oder? also, 800er RAM bei nem netbook, das nur 667er hat, das geht. aber umgekehrt? die frage is halt, ob das netbook 800Mhz "hat", oder ob einfach nur 800er drin ist, es aber eh auf 667 läuft... das weiß ich leider nicht... wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, dann bestell dir lieber 800er-RAM

zB (nur die zahlen in die suche eingeben) Art.Nr _2609-006_ oder _2609-027_


----------



## Coolzero (26. Oktober 2009)

Also müßte dieser hier PAssen??

```
2GB Crucial DDR2-800 CL6 SO-DIMM RAM
```


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

ja, der müßte an sich gehen. passen würd der auf jeden fall. aber man kann nie 100% auschließen, dass er nicht ganz kompatibel ist.


----------



## Coolzero (31. Oktober 2009)

Blöde Frage, aber ich das ein 64 Bit Prozessor????


----------



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2009)

Nein, nur der Atom 230 und 330 haben eine 64Bit Erweiterung.

Intel Atom ? Wikipedia

Bei einem Preis von über 400€ wäre es vielleicht auch ratsam auf den ION2 zu warten, welcher ja demnächst erscheinen soll.


----------



## Coolzero (1. November 2009)

Wie ion2 ??? Es ist doch grad erst der erste Ion rausgekommen????
Wann?

Wieso hat der Atom 270 kein 64Bit aber der 230??
In welchem Netbook gibts einen Atom 330 und ion?


----------



## Zerebo (1. November 2009)

Der Atom 330 ist für Desktop Bereich gedacht und nicht für Netbooks.
Den sieht Intel noch weniger gerne in Netbooks als Ion.
Der Ion 2 ist vor allem für Via Prozessoren und co gedacht.
Außerdem gibts Ion schon lange,nur wollte den keiner dank Intel nutzen.
Da Ion Netbooks nicht gerade billig sind,würd ich lieber gleich nach Culv Geräten schauen.
So wie das Acer Timeline 1810.Deutlich besserer Prozessor,längere Laufzueit und kostet kaum mehr als das Samsung N510.
Grafik ist zwar etwas schlechter als Ion,aber hat immerhin HD beschleunigung.
Bei der Preisklasse bringt ein besserer Prozessor sowieso deutrlich mehr als ne bessere Grafik.


----------



## Coolzero (2. November 2009)

Danke jetzt   haste es geschafft und mich vollkommen verwirrt! 

Hatte mich eigentlich ziemlich auf das N510 eingeschossen, da ich da bis jetzt nur gutes drüber gelesenhab!
Und wenn du mir jetzt nicht sagst das es ein schlechtes netbiook ist, werd ichs wohl auhc kaufen, da der 64 Bit Support beim Netbook doch nicht so schwer ins gewicht fallen sollte???

Also ist das 510 ein recht gutes oder nicht, und was wäre dann besser!


----------



## Zerebo (2. November 2009)

Mir wäre das samsung N510 eindeutig zu teuer(für die Leistung).Dazu kommt die höchstens mittelmäßige Akkulaufzeit.Das Teil kostet ja mal locker 50% mehr als ein normales Netbook
Ich würd das Timeline 1810TZ empfehlen,sind gard mal 40Euro mehr.
Du hast ne deutlich schnellere Cpu,extrem lange Akkulaufzeit usw.
Die Grafik ist zwar etwas schlechter als der Ion,aber das interessiert ja nicht wirklich.Den beim Ion hat man ja die wirklich lahme Atom Cpu.
Am besten einfach mal den Test hier lesen:
Notebookcheck: Test Acer Aspire Timeline 1810TZ Subnotebook


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. November 2009)

Wenn das Design nicht stört (kann man auch ne Folie drüber haun), könnte man sich ja mal das Acer Ferrari One 200 anschauen. Das hat auch reichlich Akku und noch mehr Performance. Die Plattform ist echt genial.


----------

